# drive for a tug and a few other things



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm probably doing something wrong. my dog doesn't have over the top prey drive, I think and I also was told that. 
if he hasn't been worn out and I throw a ball he will go crazy chasing it. isn't that drive?
but he doesn't like the tug that much. he will tug sometimes and not other times

here's a video from a while ago, not the best quality. he seems to be interested in it. 

can I build his desire for it? how?

also, considering he's almost 2, from a puppy mill and hasn't had much training up until now, how much csn I accomplish with him?
I'm trying to set realistic expectations. 

I'm finally seeing my training pay off and am motivated to go on but I want to set realistic goals and not strive for something unachievable. like I find myself watching ME videos, then trying it with my dog and getting disappointed when I don't get the same results and even the same interest from my dog. I don't want to set us both to fail.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

vid did not link


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

lol I forgot to. do this in emails all the time. attached is.... nothing lol

anyway here. 
Boomer tug parking lot 2014-03-22: http://youtu.be/57ftaXulQow


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lalachka said:


> like I find myself watching ME videos, then trying it with my dog and getting disappointed when I don't get the same results and even the same interest from my dog.


How much time to do you put into it before giving up? Keep in mind that he has very drivey dogs, he knows exactly what he's doing, and he starts working with puppies from a young age. It's completely unrealistic for you to expect the same results from a dog that doesn't have the same level of drive and that you haven't put that early foundation on, especially since this is new to you and you don't have his experience and skill. It's going to take longer, you have to be patient. 

If Boomer likes balls but not tugs, teach him to tug with a ball on a rope. That's what I did with Halo. She's a ball maniac but I never did a lot of tug work with her, so that's where we started. You can also experiment with different kinds of tugs. I have some fire hose tug that was too hard, she preferred something softer. Linen, suede, or braided fleece are good as beginning tugs because they're softer. 

Now Halo will tug pretty much anything, even the hard fire hose tugs, but that didn't happen overnight. Even now, she won't give up a tennis ball for a tug, which is why I made her a custom braided fleece tug with Orbee balls on it for flyball. I needed something high value enough to compete with her tennis ball obsession.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He really reminds me of ty playing tug...so, i would love to hear and expert weigh in-


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

the reason I want to get him into tugging, like going crazy for it is because I don't want to keep using treats and I have to play with feeding to use them. tugging would be much easier as a main reward and then treats for some things. right now treats are the main reward and I go through a pound a day


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay, there was no video earlier, I see you are using a ball on a rope. He looks pretty interested in it to me, but your energy is really low. One way to increase his interest in it is to bring it out, whip it around without letting him have it, and then put it away. Do this a few times a day. When I did it with Halo she would sit next to the bookcase and gaze longingly up at the toy on top that she WANTED but couldn't have. Then I'd bring it out and we'd play with it briefly and then I'd put it away while she was still really into it. Don't tug until you're both bored.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok so there's potential to get him there? my question is who sucks, me or him? I'd rather it be me because I can learn than hear that he doesn't have the drive because I can't fix that. 

so if I up it up he can go crazy for it?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Love the accent is it russian....if i were russian i would be a spy, that is the only russian job to have


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How much time to do you put into it before giving up? Keep in mind that he has very drivey dogs, he knows exactly what he's doing, and he starts working with puppies from a young age. It's completely unrealistic for you to expect the same results from a dog that doesn't have the same level of drive and that you haven't put that early foundation on, especially since this is new to you and you don't have his experience and skill. It's going to take longer, you have to be patient.
> 
> If Boomer likes balls but not tugs, teach him to tug with a ball on a rope. That's what I did with Halo. She's a ball maniac but I never did a lot of tug work with her, so that's where we started. You can also experiment with different kinds of tugs. I have some fire hose tug that was too hard, she preferred something softer. Linen, suede, or braided fleece are good as beginning tugs because they're softer.
> 
> Now Halo will tug pretty much anything, even the hard fire hose tugs, but that didn't happen overnight. Even now, she won't give up a tennis ball for a tug, which is why I made her a custom braided fleece tug with Orbee balls on it for flyball. I needed something high value enough to compete with her tennis ball obsession.


I never gave up lol. I try every day. I have different tugs, there was a time he'd play with me then he stopped. but i don't know what I changed. 

he liked balls but he doesn't tug the ball, he tugs the string. that's why I want to start with the tug and he's just not excited for it. I will record later how he is today. I just want to know if there's hope or he really has a low prey drive and I should stop torturing him


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Okay, there was no video earlier, I see you are using a ball on a rope. He looks pretty interested in it to me, but your energy is really low. One way to increase his interest in it is to bring it out, whip it around without letting him have it, and then put it away. Do this a few times a day. When I did it with Halo she would sit next to the bookcase and gaze longingly up at the toy on top that she WANTED but couldn't have. Then I'd bring it out and we'd play with it briefly and then I'd put it away while she was still really into it. Don't tug until you're both bored.


ok thank you for this. I will do exactly this. will this make him go crazy for that one toy or any?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Love the accent is it russian....if i were russian i would be a spy, that is the only russian job to have


I talk to him in Russian lol. not English.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its just that you're not quite making him work hard enough for it, and then when he starts to give some effort, you put it behind your back and with your body language basically told him to stop. 

He has to give a good effort to get it and he always has to think that if he does give that effort, he can get it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Its just that you're not quite making him work hard enough for it, and then when he starts to give some effort, you put it behind your back and with your body language basically told him to stop.
> 
> He has to give a good effort to get it and he always has to think that if he does give that effort, he can get it.


so it's me? he has the drive? I will fix me. I'm posting this because of everything that happened lately. one trainer telling me he's medium to low, me trying to tug with him at the trsiners and him not taking it, the club testing him.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I talk to him in Russian lol. not English.




Thats awesome. If i could talk russian i would, it would be me, tyson and vodka on the rocks all day-


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Thats awesome. If i could talk russian i would, it would be me, tyson and vodka on the rocks all day-


lolol. vodka is all there's to it))))))) the most important word.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> lolol. vodka is all there's to it))))))) the most important word.


Urgh i swear half of you fabulous forum people need to live closer to me,


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve has good advice. Here's an example of high energy tugging - this is one of the women in my flyball club working with her puppy Antic:


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

This is great instruction but kind of pricey, Leerburg | Building Drive and Focus DVD


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Sagan said:


> This is great instruction but kind of pricey, Leerburg | Building Drive and Focus DVD


I have the tug video from ME and the concepts in motivation among others. I can't even get to the end of those because I stumble at the beginning. 

so my dog has enough to go on? I can't help but to feel like I should not expect much because he's been labeled low drive and my effort is handicapped by it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Steve has good advice. Here's an example of high energy tugging - this is one of the women in my flyball club working with her puppy Antic:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukzDt4mZtRk&list=UUWbPiDVcl1V6_x9Gp53pgfQ


Steve always has good advice and wow. what energy
also, my dog doesn't bite with his back teeth. the tug is being held behind the canines.
does it matter?
can I get my dog to where hers is?

it's all psychology. I assumed that a dog from puppy mill will have problems and I just keep sticking labels on him and handicapping us.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha, there's no way I could keep up Antic's pace. Don't worry too much about where he has it in his mouth Lala. For what you want, it'll be better once he's working for it. Can you out him, give him a miss, then let him get it? Try that a few times first.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lalachka said:


> can I get my dog to where hers is?


Who knows? Here's a great article about building a motivating toy: How to Create a Motivating Toy

Build drive for the toy. Try different kinds of tugs. Keep your energy up - if you're not having fun your dog is not going to be having fun either. Keep working on it. 



> it's all psychology. I assumed that a dog from puppy mill will have problems and I just keep sticking labels on him and handicapping us.


Well, stop that then.  If you keep making assumptions about his limitations based on his origin and genetics you'll never know what his potential really is. I tend to find out what my dogs are capable of by trying stuff and seeing what happens. Toss the labels and have fun with your dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve Strom said:


> Ha, there's no way I could keep up Antic's pace.


Me either - Mollie is about half my age, which helps. She still has puppy energy herself. :rofl: 



> Don't worry too much about where he has it in his mouth Lala. For what you want, it'll be better once he's working for it. *Can you out him, give him a miss, then let him get it?* Try that a few times first.


:thumbup: For bitework it matters, but for play with a pet dog, who cares how his grip is?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Ha, there's no way I could keep up Antic's pace. Don't worry too much about where he has it in his mouth Lala. For what you want, it'll be better once he's working for it. Can you out him, give him a miss, then let him get it? Try that a few times first.


I will. I will try CM's idea and yours. thank you everyone. 
lol still no one is saying anything about his drive but I will just go with what I have and see where it takes us. it's not easy psychologically though. I'm sure it affects what I do. 

for the grip. 
few reasons. first of all, I noticed wear on his canines. I don't know what can be causing it. raw? then everyone would be complaining. tugging is the only thing left. he also munches on wood but so do all the other dogs in the park and he's the only one with the problem. he also played with rocks maybe 30 times. is that it? it's pretty noticeable. can 30 times do this much damage? 30 times 30 mins each

and the second reason because he lets go pretty easy. like he's not biting down on it, if his canines weren't there then the tug would slip out. 


but if it doesn't matter and if it's not the tugs messing up his teeth then I don't care


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

oh yeah. another reason why I thought it matters. I'm tugging with all my might and his weight against his canines. do you know what I mean? like the tug is pulling on his canines. is that healthy? it looks wrong and that's why I noticed it in the first place. 

but yeah, to me it doesn't matter how he bites it as long as it's not affecting him in any way.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2014)

I was thinking of starting a similar thread myself, hope you don't mind if I tag along, Lala.

I have been trying to get one of my dogs interested in tugging. I wish he played like Boomer! It is hard to get him interested and even once he is, he won't bite down. He seems to have at least some prey drive as he will go after live things (cats, etc) if given the chance. But, even with playing ball, he will go after it but either ignores it once he gets to it or drops it after a few steps back to me. It's like he only cares about the chasing and once he catches it (tug or ball) he loses interest.

Is there any way to build on this or is that just the way he is? We tried easy to bite toys, rags, fleece, etc. I just made a flirt pole, so I'll give that a go too. My other dog is crazy into it, like that video of Antic, I don't expect him to ever be the same as that, but a little interest would be nice. He's 3.5 now, the guy we got him from said he never really played aside from following his other dog. How would you start trying to encourage a dog like him? If not for tugging, any other games to suggest?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

nope, I never mind. ask away

ETA also everything you said applies to my dog. and flirt pole was what started the tugging that I have. make it yourself and tie ball on the string at the end. once he grabs it tug with it

I had a pic of mine, will find it. these days I just use tug on a rope


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

found it

that's a chuckit ball, amazon or petco has it. and a pvc pipe. nothing too sophisticated. 
haven't seen a dog that won't go nuts chasing it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Who knows? Here's a great article about building a motivating toy: How to Create a Motivating Toy
> 
> Build drive for the toy. Try different kinds of tugs. Keep your energy up - if you're not having fun your dog is not going to be having fun either. Keep working on it.
> 
> ...


I will try my best. that's the way it should be done but I'm pretty messed up in the head and it doesn't help many things.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

lalachka said:


> the reason I want to get him into tugging, like going crazy for it is because I don't want to keep using treats and I have to play with feeding to use them. tugging would be much easier as a main reward and then treats for some things. right now treats are the main reward and I go through a pound a day


Non expert comment here. I seen a conversation on another thread about two ball interaction. I've also seen trainers demonstrate ball reward during training also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Is there any way to build on this or is that just the way he is? We tried easy to bite toys, rags, fleece, etc. I just made a flirt pole, so I'll give that a go too. My other dog is crazy into it, like that video of Antic, I don't expect him to ever be the same as that, but a little interest would be nice. He's 3.5 now, the guy we got him from said he never really played aside from following his other dog. How would you start trying to encourage a dog like him? If not for tugging, any other games to suggest?


Some dogs are a little more handler sensitive than others. Whereas, your pup might really want to play, it's not sure how to. - Think of your pup really wanting to play tug with you, but when it sees you looking at him he thinks your are telling him the tug is YOURS! So out of respect, he drops it. Or he turns to come back to you with the toy and reads your body language as telling him YOU are the dominate one! So he complies by dropping the ball and turning away. 

Try using the advice for building drive given throughout this thread - but don't look directly at your pup when you are tugging. You can drag the flirt pole behind you. Try to make a conscious effort not to look directly at your dog when you are playing. See if you can tell a difference. 

When you toss the ball - the moment he catches the ball and turns to you try to say "Bring it! Bring it! Bring it!" (or what ever words you use) as you (quickly and safely) BACK away from your dog. Don't look directly at him, go backwards and sound super excited. See what he does. 

The exciting thing about training your dog is finding the key that unlocks the behavior you are looking for. Sadly, there isn't a specific magic wand to wave....


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Non expert comment here. I seen a conversation on another thread about two ball interaction. I've also seen trainers demonstrate ball reward during training also.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah I've been doing that and that's the only way for me to ever see the first ball. it all comes down to lack of training but there are so many things that are more urgent than this that it keeps falling through the cracks. most of my energy goes into being in populated areas and having him focus on me. maybe some day

ETA so I can't use it as reward. Id have to chase him for it

what I do though if I'm about to kick the ball and I can tell he really wants it I will have him down and then mark and kick 
works sometimes but not something I can use reliably


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Non expert comment here. I seen a conversation on another thread about two ball interaction. I've also seen trainers demonstrate ball reward during training also.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can you link it? I'd like to see. maybe I'm doing it wrong


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Who knows? Here's a great article about building a motivating toy: How to Create a Motivating Toy
> 
> Build drive for the toy. Try different kinds of tugs. Keep your energy up - if you're not having fun your dog is not going to be having fun either. Keep working on it.
> 
> ...


one more thing on this. it's also not good to have unrealistic expectations. I did at some point and when I couldn't achieve what I saw on videos I started losing motivation. so I think it helps to understand what you're working with and not expect unachievable

I don't have the experience to know what i'm working with and that's why the questions.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, Lilie. Don't worry, I'm not looking for any fairy dust, hope I didn't come across that way. I will try not looking at him and see if that helps, I have never thought of that. He is a sensitive kind of guy, so that just might be a big help to us. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Kestrel, you ever see those stuffed squirrels they sell. They look real enough to tease the heck out of a dog that hates squirrels. I used one with my Rott. I'd shake the tail at him just like those real varmints.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2014)

Steve, speak of the devil, I was actually looking for one of those today to attach to the flirt pole. They didn't have one at the shop I went to, but I'll look at Walmart when I go.

I am also wondering, like his old owner said he was always following the other dog and never getting the toy. His other dog seemed more like my other dog, more motivated, and they played with the toys together (here I mostly keep the toys for play between dog and I). Do you think maybe she could have had something to do with "teaching" him to chase but not to catch? Anyway, I guess speculating about the past doesn't really matter. Just thinking out loud a bit.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If nothing else Kestrel, I think he got his satisfaction playing with another dog, not really with the person.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Some dogs are a little more handler sensitive than others. Whereas, your pup might really want to play, it's not sure how to. - Think of your pup really wanting to play tug with you, but when it sees you looking at him he thinks your are telling him the tug is YOURS! So out of respect, he drops it.


Lilie, you bring up interesting perspectives sometimes. I really wish you stopped trying to argue with me everywhere so that I wouldn't be automatically opposed to everything you write. you know how that happens. 

for the above, wouldn't praise work as well? just to let him know that he's doing something the handler is looking for? I like looking at my doggie lol, I'm sure others do as well. 
or not looking at him isn't permanent and it's just to start him off?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you tried something more exciting than a ball on a string? Like maybe making your own toy with braided towels or something, something you can flap around and make Boomer determined to catch first, and then not want to let go of?


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't read through the comments but a few pointers from the video. 

You need to be more animated and vocal. You also need to make the ball move a lot more. Make him miss a couple of times. Get him excited and into prey mode. That whole video was him hanging onto the tug. I'm sure that gets boring to the dog. 

You said you watches Michael Ellis but that looks nothing like how Michael Ellis does it. ME videos has lots of outs and lots of misses to build drive. 

Dog doesn't look too bad. I would say the problem lays more with the handler than with the dog.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the misses, take out the behind the back move and way more animation form you might get him going more. Also when he is up in drive and wanting to work really communicate with him that is right and he knows it. Then he will want work more with you. In essence build the drive right an dif you pull out the tug he will start to want to interact with you right. Right now not much interaction between you two. Also when he grabs the ball instead of the rope reward for that with a yes than an out and a rebite this will help with not going for the string.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Gib_laut said:


> I haven't read through the comments but a few pointers from the video.
> 
> You need to be more animated and vocal. You also need to make the ball move a lot more. Make him miss a couple of times. Get him excited and into prey mode. That whole video was him hanging onto the tug. I'm sure that gets boring to the dog.
> 
> ...


yeah, that's what I'm doing now. when I was starting out I was told to just let him tug almost as much as he wants not to kill drive. maybe I was told wrong but now I do out tug out tug
this was in march. I will record what I do today


thank you!!!!!!!!! I'm really glad to hear this. I will fix myself.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

lalachka said:


> oh yeah. another reason why I thought it matters. I'm tugging with all my might and his weight against his canines. do you know what I mean? like the tug is pulling on his canines. is that healthy? it looks wrong and that's why I noticed it in the first place.
> 
> but yeah, to me it doesn't matter how he bites it as long as it's not affecting him in any way.


Can someone pls reply to this


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Have you tried something more exciting than a ball on a string? Like maybe making your own toy with braided towels or something, something you can flap around and make Boomer determined to catch first, and then not want to let go of?


I have made many toys. the one in video I made myself too. 
he will chase anything. my problem is him not being too excited when it's presented to bite. that's what I'm trying to work on. that when I take out the tug he gets excited just seeing it and eager for me to let him bite

sometimes he is and other times he's not. I don't understand why


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Can someone pls reply to this



You shouldn't be fighting back when he is tugging. Praise him when he tugs hard and don't fight back, when he stops then start pulling. Teach him that continuous tugging and he is winning, stop and the prey gets away.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

szariksdad said:


> I think the misses, take out the behind the back move and way more animation form you might get him going more. Also when he is up in drive and wanting to work really communicate with him that is right and he knows it. Then he will want work more with you. In essence build the drive right an dif you pull out the tug he will start to want to interact with you right. Right now not much interaction between you two. Also when he grabs the ball instead of the rope reward for that with a yes than an out and a rebite this will help with not going for the string.


thank you so much for this. I wasn't sure how to reward biting the ball itself. 

can you explain how I can communicate to him that it's right?
as far as interaction, move more how? can you give an idea? I know I'm boring but not sure how to fix it

everyone, thank you so much for all the ideas. I can't wait to go out so we can try


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

gib, also, ME cautions about misses early on because the dog might lose drive. unless I misunderstood. I also don't know how to gauge what stage we are at. like is he invested enough to start the misses? I do make him miss but only while chasing it on the string. I will try the miss with the tug


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lalachka said:


> one more thing on this. it's also not good to have unrealistic expectations. I did at some point and when I couldn't achieve what I saw on videos I started losing motivation. so I think it helps to understand what you're working with and not expect unachievable
> 
> I don't have the experience to know what i'm working with and that's why the questions.


My point is that maybe you should stop with the expectations in general and deal with the dog in front of you. If you're expecting more than your dog is capable of I certainly understand how that could be frustrating. But why expect LESS than he's capable of? That's not getting you anywhere either, so like I said, try stuff and see what works. At this point you don't really know what he's capable of, and neither do strangers on the internet who have never met you or your dog. 

See what he enjoys, and what's fun for you. Ditch the time frame too, so maybe he gets there but it takes him longer. So what? If the journey is fun, and it should be, where it ends up and how long it takes to get there isn't the most important thing, it's the relationship you build with your dog along the way. Try to enjoy THAT, and everything else will fall into place.

An example: my dog in flyball. As it turns out I've discovered I'm fairly competitive. But if I were TRULY competitive in flyball I'd have a different dog, because GSDs are not the best breed for the sport. So I could be constantly disappointed that my dog hasn't achieved sub-4 second times like many Border Collies do, OR I could devote my time to make Halo the best flyball dog that _she_ can be. Partly that means being aware that she's never going to be the fastest dog on the team and being okay with that. 

But that doesn't mean I just throw up my hands and accept "good enough" either, we're constantly working on improving her box turn, which is where a lot of speed is gained and lost. We go to practice each week and work on whipping off the box quickly, and over-rotation to tighten her turn. We use stride regulators and props to get her high on the box, as horizontal as possible, and to stride efficiently over the jumps. I work on my timing passing into a variety of different dogs. We're both having fun because there are no specific expectations and no particular timeline - we're participating in an activity together that we both enjoy. If she shaves a tenth of a second off her previous best time, yahoo! If she just runs solid and clean at average speeds, well yahoo to that too! That's more that a lot of other dogs are capable of.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a good example and I will try finding the balance between letting him slide because I don't think he has it in him and expecting too much and being disappointed when it doesn't happen


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2014)

@ Steve: Yeah, he definitely seems like he prefers to play with my other dog. Even when he plays with me, he seems to try to play like I am another dog (play bow, trying to entice me to chase him, etc). I got him to tug a bit more just now. But, I had to entice him into it by playing his dog game a bit first. Now, how to work on this... (we got out alone to practice playing, just thought I'd mention in case anyone got wrong idea) 

@Lilie: I did not look at him and I tried to be more "small" w/ back turned while he was on the rope to try not to give him the impression that I wanted it, because even facing him front or side without looking seemed to disengage him. Seemed to be a step in the right direction and I got the best tug from him that way. We managed to play for about 5 minutes. I'll keep working at it with your idea in mind.... 

@Lala: thank you for letting me to tag on your thread. I hope my posts can help you learn some tips for Boomer, just as your posts are helping me out too. I will start a new thread re: preferring to play with other dogs to not further derail this one.

.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> @ Steve: Yeah, he definitely seems like he prefers to play with my other dog. Even when he plays with me, he seems to try to play like I am another dog (play bow, trying to entice me to chase him, etc). I got him to tug a bit more just now. But, I had to entice him into it by playing his dog game a bit first. Now, how to work on this... (we got out alone to practice playing, just thought I'd mention in case anyone got wrong idea)
> 
> @Lilie: I did not look at him and I tried to be more "small" w/ back turned while he was on the rope to try not to give him the impression that I wanted it, because even facing him front or side without looking seemed to disengage him. Seemed to be a step in the right direction and I got the best tug from him that way. We managed to play for about 5 minutes. I'll keep working at it with your idea in mind....
> 
> ...


You can start your own and I will def read it but I don't care if you derail mine. I derail everyone else's lol and I like It when threads go places. Though it seems like everyone else doesn't.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Can you link it? I'd like to see. maybe I'm doing it wrong


I'm sorry I couldn't find it. I know it's in here somewhere.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My point is that maybe you should stop with the expectations in general and deal with the dog in front of you. If you're expecting more than your dog is capable of I certainly understand how that could be frustrating. But why expect LESS than he's capable of? That's not getting you anywhere either, so like I said, try stuff and see what works. At this point you don't really know what he's capable of, and neither do strangers on the internet who have never met you or your dog.
> 
> See what he enjoys, and what's fun for you. Ditch the time frame too, so maybe he gets there but it takes him longer. So what? If the journey is fun, and it should be, where it ends up and how long it takes to get there isn't the most important thing, it's the relationship you build with your dog along the way. Try to enjoy THAT, and everything else will fall into place.
> 
> ...


Sounds like great advice here^.

I watched your video. Well I watched two. The other one in your front room. You know what? I would love to have a GSD again with a temperament like Boomer's. You know why? The cat. The flip flops. Be happy Boomer doesn't want to decapitate your cat and leaves your flip flops alone! Lord what I'd give for those two simple things again. Boomer reminds me of Rocky my late GSD. He was all black though. The ball drive, the low prey drive. He just seems relaxed. That's good. Besides he is a very handsome boy.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Sounds like great advice here^.
> 
> I watched your video. Well I watched two. The other one in your front room. You know what? I would love to have a GSD again with a temperament like Boomer's. You know why? The cat. The flip flops. Be happy Boomer doesn't want to decapitate your cat and leaves your flip flops alone! Lord what I'd give for those two simple things again. Boomer reminds me of Rocky my late GSD. He was all black though. The ball drive, the low prey drive. He just seems relaxed. That's good. Besides he is a very handsome boy.


The I'm an idiot video???? That's being good with the cats???? I have two cats, he's ok with one. Scroll to 4 mins and watch lol

But thank you so much for the compliments. I love him so much and it's a subject of jokes around here the things I do for him. He's the best dog in the world.

ETA lol the flip flops have a few pieces missing. I watched from work on a camera as he was munching on them. But really, he's really nice alone, I've never had to crate him. He doesn't chew things. Once in a blue only. He really is amazing.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Tugging where he holds anywhere is fine, if he gets a bad grip then the ball is out of his mouth and he trys harder to get the ball and hold on tighter. I think most dogs bite where the most comfortable and actually if you look at the his teeth and the size of his mouth for a tennis ball he will want to put in right behind the canines. The way I reward is a yes and good boy and a lot of fun positive enthusiasm from me. Remember with him at the end of a training session to build his drive you need to be sucking wind where you need to put him a down so you can catch your breath to take him inside. To teach the bite ball part only if he bites the string give a negative mark like ehhahh then out and when he goes to rebite direct to the ball and reward with a good. Then if he is biting the ball do an out and then reward with a rebite on the ball.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

szariksdad said:


> Tugging where he holds anywhere is fine, if he gets a bad grip then the ball is out of his mouth and he trys harder to get the ball and hold on tighter. I think most dogs bite where the most comfortable and actually if you look at the his teeth and the size of his mouth for a tennis ball he will want to put in right behind the canines. The way I reward is a yes and good boy and a lot of fun positive enthusiasm from me. Remember with him at the end of a training session to build his drive you need to be sucking wind where you need to put him a down so you can catch your breath to take him inside. To teach the bite ball part only if he bites the string give a negative mark like ehhahh then out and when he goes to rebite direct to the ball and reward with a good. Then if he is biting the ball do an out and then reward with a rebite on the ball.


thank you so much for everything. I already tried some of yours and others suggestions last night. 

lol and I like the sucking wind part though it doesn't take much for me to suck wind. 
I'm back on the tug for now, no ball. I want to see if I can get him crazy for it just as a challenge for me.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> See what he enjoys, and what's fun for you.


I think that's the best advice! 
Not to say anything negative about tug games, but if Boomer doesn't really seem too thrilled by them, then why not do something he enjoys? I know with my dog, he'd be happy to play chase until he keeled over. I would never expect that same kind of intensity, because he's just not as happy with a game of tug as he is with a game of chase. So I don't bother, unless we're indoors and then I have to admit it's just me being lazy and trying to get him interested in something that he's just not into - I should devote the time to what he really wants. It's like my DH taking me to a tractor pull, while my favorite band is playing elsewhere...lmao!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> I think that's the best advice!
> Not to say anything negative about tug games, but if Boomer doesn't really seem too thrilled by them, then why not do something he enjoys? I know with my dog, he'd be happy to play chase until he keeled over. I would never expect that same kind of intensity, because he's just not as happy with a game of tug as he is with a game of chase. So I don't bother, unless we're indoors and then I have to admit it's just me being lazy and trying to get him interested in something that he's just not into - I should devote the time to what he really wants. It's like my DH taking me to a tractor pull, while my favorite band is playing elsewhere...lmao!


That's why i posted. I wasn't sure whether he doesn't enjoy them because it's something I'm doing or he just doesn't have the drive for it. 

it seems like it's me especially considering that some days he really likes it. so I will see what happens out of this. I def won't force anything on him.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

No, I didn't think you'd force anything on him - I didn't mean it that way. And if he's hit & miss with his enthusiasm, then you can definitely get this game going. Now you know it's you, all you. Lol, I'm just having fun with you, lala  You're a good sport, and you definitely will do almost anything for your dog - my kind of people!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> No, I didn't think you'd force anything on him - I didn't mean it that way. And if he's hit & miss with his enthusiasm, then you can definitely get this game going. Now you know it's you, all you. Lol, I'm just having fun with you, lala  You're a good sport, and you definitely will do almost anything for your dog - my kind of people!


Lol yeah I do. things I'd never thought I do for anyone. 

yeah it is me. I've been thinking about it and I have an idea why some days he's not interested. I'm trying it the right way. it's all for fun and he looks majestic when jumping for the tug. and tugging with all his body to try to rip it out of my hands. so I'm just enjoying watching him.


----------

